# fatties jalapeno weve butt heavy Qview



## big game cook (Sep 24, 2008)

this is my second run with the fatties. this round used turkey sausage. three going on later with a pork butt. 



the kids fattie. they will be having a pizza fattie. lots of sauce can bacon and motzerella. sprinkled with garlic powder and itialian seasoning.



mine on the other hand is chopped venison steak and onion. steak and cheese fattie. cooked venison and onions in butter with a few chopped button mushrooms and a dash of habanero powder till onions softened. topped with motzerella and fresh mushroom and jalapenos under and on top.





then the weve. jalapeno weve. placed a jalapeno at the underside of the cross weve.



wifes isnt rolled yet. she needs to decide. the butts on too.


----------



## grothe (Sep 24, 2008)

Looking good big game!! Love the idea of the japs in the weave! Those are gonna be great!


----------



## big game cook (Sep 24, 2008)

finally. wife wanted to try broc and cheese in hers. boiled brocolli and chedder and motz.



all three just went on. butts been on for 3 1/2 hrs at 250 over charcoal and apple.


----------



## fishawn (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice job, I think the only thing that could make broccoli taste good is sausage!


----------



## k5yac (Sep 24, 2008)

Those look great!


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 24, 2008)

Fantastic big game.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks. heres the butt at 5 1/2 and 2 on fatties. looking fine. temps hovering 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 around 225-250.


----------



## capt dan (Sep 24, 2008)

OH yeah, thats lookin mighty fine there BGC!


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 24, 2008)

Excellent looking fatty's!!


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 25, 2008)

what times dinner, you aint gonna eat all that


----------



## big game cook (Sep 25, 2008)

brocolli cheese fatty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







pizza fatty 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







steak and cheese fatty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 notice the weved in jalapenos under bacon. shes good. eating now.



butt getting foiled. should be a puller tomorrow.


----------



## wutang (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just about to bug you for some sliced open pics. Very nice.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for the replies.

man i killed most of mine. about 1/4 left. wife said the b & cheese was good. oldest boy went to a weiner roast. but lil joesef chowed what i gave him of the pizza one. for 16 months he likes smoked meat. loved the brisket last week too. well he eats it. so he must like it lol.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





be eating the pulled butt tomorrow.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





heres the butt with Qview  http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=23515


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice job on the fatty x3


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 26, 2008)

excellent fatties - how much sausage meat did you use per fatty ? 
Didn't look like a pound - maybe because it was rolled so thin :-)


----------



## big game cook (May 21, 2012)

WOW. been a long time since i did this one. had to say something. almost like it was someone elses post ha ha ha!. bout time for another fatty weekend. or this week. lol.

 was going through my old threads just looking.

ya it was a lb. just rolled thin.


----------



## jp61 (May 21, 2012)

Nice work! They look delicious!


----------



## rtbbq2 (May 22, 2012)

Looks like a winner....Albeit they were tasty...........


----------



## big sexy (May 22, 2012)

Looks like some great chow!


----------



## big game cook (May 22, 2012)

ya thinking of doing some this weekend. been a long time. they were great, thanks.


----------



## babsbap (May 23, 2012)

Sitting at work drooling. Looks great


----------



## ecto1 (May 23, 2012)

I will take a plate of that.  How did the turkey sauage work out for you?


----------



## big game cook (May 23, 2012)

ECTO1 said:


> I will take a plate of that.  How did the turkey sauage work out for you?


honesy i can only remember that thay were good. to long ago to remember the difference but as far as using it over the pork. about the same. i know if i had a choice between these turkey and a big mac. it wouldnt be the mac lol.


----------

